# Advise on Grizzly 12" Sheet Metal Machine (shear/brake/roll)



## Walt_Linn (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience good or bad with the Grizzly G6089 sheet metal machine (combination shear, brake and slip roll)? http://grizzly.com/products/Sheet-Metal-Machine-12-/G6089 
I would like to convert my Accucraft 2-cyl shay from oil burning to wood burning as well as fabricate a new cab. This machine looks like just the ticket for the sheet metal work but it has terrible reviews on Amazon. Just wondering if any of you could weigh in with a first hand opinion. Much obliged... 
Walt


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought one last year, and I'm satisfied with it. I've used the shear and slip rolls quite a bit in building #21 and they work adequately. You have to adjust the shear blades when you get it, and it's limited to 0.025" sheet metal, but it works. 

As an inexpensive tool, it has no fence for right-angle cuts, the slip rolls have no graduated indicators, so you set them by counting turns on the adjustment nuts and trial-and-error on scrap. The adjustable length cutting fence is also set the same way (trial-and-error). But it does the job. 

My first unit arrived damaged and I had to refuse delivery, so inspect it when it arrives before signing for it. It comes poorly packaged, and free to bump around inside the cardboard box it comes in. 

OTOH, it's _very_ inexpensive for such a tool, and for me has done the job. 

Based upon my recommendation, Richard Kapuaala also bought one. He had far more problems with his than I did. There's a thread on this in the archives here.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

*RE: Advise on Grizzly 12" Sheet Metal Machine (shear/brake/roll)*

Well mine isnt a 12 inch , its actaully a 40 inch and I bought mine from Harbor frieght about 6 years ago, it rolls shears bends just about anything I put in it Im good up to .062 alum and 18 guage cold rolled sheet metal and pretty much right out of the box its ready to use, just give it a good cleaning to get rid of the Cosmoline and give it a good grease job where applicable and your off and running. I might add too that Im also a Gold prospector and have built ALOT of equipment with it and its bent cut and rolled everything I sent its way, its used but not abused, just another option, hope you find what your looking for


----------

